# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Ναυτικά Ατυχήματα ή Βλάβες Κρουαζιερόπλοιων - Cruise ships accidents >  Πρόσκρουση Viking Star στο λιμάνι της Καλύμνου

## ελμεψη

Στην είσοδο του λιμανιού της Καλύμνου προσέκρουσε ένα τουριστικό πλοίο λίγο μετά τις 22:30. 

Το υπό ελληνική σημαία πλοίο «Viking Star» ξεκίνησε από το λιμάνι της Ρόδου με 40 επιβάτες και 4 μέλη πληρώματος, προκειμένου να πραγματοποιήσει κρουαζιέρα στα γύρω νησιά. 

Ωστόσο, τη στιγμή που επιχειρούσε να εισέλθει στο λιμάνι της Καλύμνου προσέκρουσε σε βράχια, με αποτέλεσμα να προκληθεί ελεγχόμενη εισροή υδάτων. 

Τη στιγμή εκείνη ο καιρός ήταν καλός, ενώ έπνεαν άνεμοι έντασης 5 έως 6 μποφόρ.

Το πλοίο ρυμουλκήθηκε και έδεσε στο λιμάνι του νησιού στις 23:00. 

Από την πρόσκρουση δεν προκλήθηκε κανένας τραυματισμός, ενώ οι επιβάτες με έξοδα της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρίας, θα φιλοξενηθούν σε ξενοδοχείο του νησιού.

Δύτης επιθεώρησε τα ύφαλα του πλοίου, ενώ επί τόπου έφτασε και τοπικό κλιμάκιο ελέγχου.


Πηγή : zougla.gr

http://www.zougla.gr/news.php?id=46784

----------


## ελμεψη

Προσέκρουσε, βραδινές ώρες χθες, στον εξωτερικό λιμενοβραχίονα του λιμένα Καλύμνου, κατά την είσοδό του, το Ε/Γ-Τ/Ρ σκάφος «VIKING STAR» Ν.Π. 1463, με 40 επιβάτες και 08 μέλη πληρώματος. 
Από την προσάραξη προκλήθηκαν τρία ρήγματα στην αριστερή πλευρά των υφάλων του πλοίου με αποτέλεσμα να παρουσιαστεί περιορισμένη εισροή υδάτων, ενώ δεν υπήρξε τραυματισμός ούτε παρατηρήθηκε θαλάσσια ρύπανση. 
¶μεσα έσπευσαν για παροχή βοήθειας πλωτό περιπολικό του Λιμενικού Σώματος καθώς και το Ρ/Κ «ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ» Ν.Π. 7062, συνοδεία των οποίων το ανωτέρω πλοίο προσέδεσε στον Κεντρικό προβλήτα του λιμένα Καλύμνου, όπου αποβιβάστηκαν με ασφάλεια όλοι οι επιβάτες του. 
Από τη Λιμενική Αρχή Καλύμνου που διενεργεί την προανάκριση, απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους μέχρι αποκατάστασης της ζημιάς, επιθεώρησής και προσκόμισης πιστοποιητικού διατήρησης κλάσης από τον παρακολουθούντα Νηογνώμονα.


Πηγη Υ.Ε.Ν

http://www.yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm?prnbr=34645

----------


## ελμεψη

Ρε παιδια καντε κανα αγιασμο στο σκαφος,πριν μερικες μερες στη Ροδο επαθε οτι επαθε, και στο πρωτο του ταξιδι μετα την επισκευη χτυπαει στο λιμενοβραχιωνα.Καποιος το χει ματιασει μου φαινεται.Φτου φτου φτου.

----------


## sylver23

---Τη στιγμή εκείνη ο καιρός ήταν καλός, ενώ έπνεαν άνεμοι έντασης 5 έως 6 μποφόρ.----

α ρε ζουγκλα με τα απιστευτα ρεπορταζ σου

----------

